# How many Casita owners? Seems like a few.



## Arlon

We enjoy our Casita, small at times but so easy to get around.. Just two of us and no pets so it works fine for us..

Stopped for lunch at Cloudcroft NM on the way to Oliver Lee SP.


----------



## Oceola

Will be making my third annual trip to Florida next week...love my Casita.

Some pics at the hunt camp near Livingston and at the Sugar Mill Ruins Campground in New Smyrna Beach, Fl., 2012 and 2013.

A couple of my Previous Rigs and my final rig when I'm too old to handle the Casita.


----------



## peckerwood

We have a Casita.Fun little unit.


----------



## cva34

*Casita*

I have a 27 Mobil Scout with big slide and DieselDodge 4X4 10mpg if no wind..Its great and quite roomy..But for me and MRS its way bigger than we need..Cause we seldom stay just a couple days fishing ..And room aint that big an issue..We just bought a high top conversion(used with low miles.Got 17mpg on fst road trip van.Our plan is to use it and see how it works cause we need to take Boat TOO..if not Casita or old airstream pulled by Van then another trip to get boat.Its all in the works and will be tried out this summer.Then sell Dodge and Mobile Scout....I really think Casita is in my future


----------



## GreatWhite4591

Friends went to the Bluebonnet Casita Rally last week, we went to visit with them. Met lot's of good folks and saw lot's of Casita's.

http://www.mfrvg.com/bluebonnet-casita-rally


----------



## blanked

I had one for 3 years. Couldn't get used to having to duck my head every time I use the door


----------



## H2

We love ours for short trips but the new FW is a lot more like home.


----------



## Oceola

P.S...."They're bigger on the inside." LOL


----------



## captMike

*casita*

We are looking for a used 17' that is priced reasonable. If you here of one give me a call
Thanks,
361-438-1866 before 7 pm


----------



## peckerwood

captMike,there's a 2002 Casita on Ebay right now in Harrah Oklahoma with 9hrs. left and no bids at $4,000.00.That's a good price for a Casita in good shape.I wouldn't take 8,000 for my 2007!


----------



## mas360

Is Casita a branch of Airstream? It looks like a mini-Airstream. I like total aluminum shell. All other TT's have rubber roof and it is rather scary once it is over 5 years old.


----------



## Oceola

mas360 said:


> Is Casita a branch of Airstream? It looks like a mini-Airstream. I like total aluminum shell. All other TT's have rubber roof and it is rather scary once it is over 5 years old.


 No...Nothing to do with Airstream...Built and sold only in Rice Tx. on I45. Total molded (jell coat like a boat) fiberglass shell. Molded in two halves, upper and lower.

http://www.casitatraveltrailers.com/showroom.html

http://www.casitaclub.com/forums/forum/2-the-casita-club-forum/

http://www.casitaclub.com/forums/classifieds/


----------



## mas360

Wow...I thought it was aluminum shell. How long does it keep that shiny look if stored outside? I know for boat stored out in the open it would tarnish within five years no matter how much you wax it.


----------



## Oceola

mas360 said:


> Wow...I thought it was aluminum shell. How long does it keep that shiny look if stored outside? I know for boat stored out in the open it would tarnish within five years no matter how much you wax it.


 Lots of answers on this forum... 
http://www.casitaforum.com/invboard/forum/17-exterior/

http://www.casitaforum.com/invboard/topic/14501-exterior-care-waxing/

http://www.casitaforum.com/invboard/topic/15628-waxing-the-casita/

http://www.academy.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product_10151_10051_14045_-1?N=635907665


----------



## mas360

Thanks for the links. 
Now, I have to register, it would not let me in without registration....:rotfl:


----------



## Jerry Hamon

We love our Casita!!! :cheers:


----------



## Pilot281

Jerry Hamon said:


> We love our Casita!!! :cheers:


 Looks good Jerry. Welcome to the forum!


----------



## sea hunt 202

We have considered one as well after our large one, but how much cheaper are they than a regular size one


----------



## sea hunt 202

bigger on the inside LOL, NOT. But I would buy one for the right price


----------



## Oceola

sea hunt 202 said:


> bigger on the inside LOL, NOT. But I would buy one for the right *price*


 Prices......

http://www.casitaclub.com/forums/classifieds/


----------



## Spooley

Just like the 14 ft jon boat that I bought. Too small for my size.


----------



## sea hunt 202

just looking for a hard shell tent


----------



## Jerry-rigged

sea hunt 202 said:


> bigger on the inside LOL, NOT. But I would buy one for the right price


http://houston.craigslist.org/bab/4737947072.html
Scamp - similar to a Casita. This one is $2100, in the Houston area.. Pics look good.

Edit -

Also, look for Explorer, U-haul (they made these small trailers for a few years, mid 80's) Mule, there are others too.

Edit 2 - 
this website was useful to me a few years ago when I was trying to ID a Wasp trailer I was looking to buy. I ended passing on the trailer.


----------



## Jerry-rigged

Oh, and one more thing I ment to add RE: your quote - 

TerryG (RIP) had a 13' Uhaul trailer that he rescued and fixed up. It had a small window AC/ microwave, hotplate, 110 refrigerator, few small cabinets. It was surprising how well the layout worked. It did feel bigger inside than I expected. But yeah, it was small.


----------



## sea hunt 202

lol it is better than a tent, but the toilet is inside. Wholy cow takes a few m- hours to air out


----------

